# Ich bin der neue



## BHVBy (21 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt bin ich hier schon eine ganze weile angemeldet. Heute komme ich endlich dazu mich mal vorzustellen. Ich bin 29 Jahre und komme aus der nähe Bremen. 

Das Forum in dem ich zuvor war wurde leider geschlossen. Bzw. durch ein anderes übernommen. Dieses neue hat mir garnicht zugesagt. Nach kurzer Suche bin ich dann auf das "Celebboard" gestossen. 

Mich inessieren vorallem die deutschen Promidamen. Wie z.B Johanna Klum und Jeanette Biedermann.
Ich hoffe das ich hier noch viel Freude haben kann und evtl. mal den einen oder anderen Beitrag leisten kann.

Grüße aus dem Norden

BHVBoy


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2013)

herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Krone1 (21 Juni 2013)




----------



## General (22 Juni 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juni 2013)

Hallo und Willkommen beim besten Board der Welt​


----------

